# CT 440 hyd shift problems



## jamesrodneybookout (Oct 25, 2019)

I have a great little bobcat ct440 hydrostatic, same as the ct40 kioti that has been the best tractor I have ever owned however lately its been getting hard to shift into and out of the three speeds I found the two cotter pins broke on the shift handle and replaced and that helped but not fixed. I often have to go to low rpm, stand on the brake pedal and rock the handle hard to get it to shift, often hard to get into neutral to start, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Try lubing (penetrating oil or similar) where the shaft goes into the transmission.
My Kioti DK range selector can get sticky if I don't lube that shaft on occasion.


----------



## jamesrodneybookout (Oct 25, 2019)

DK35vince said:


> Try lubing (penetrating oil or similar) where the shaft goes into the transmission.
> My Kioti DK range selector can get sticky if I don't lube that shaft on occasion.


I will try that thanks


----------



## jamesrodneybookout (Oct 25, 2019)

problem not solved if anyone has a idea please comment


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually adjust the throttle on mine if the shifter gets a little sticky, or jammed up a bit. I also move the tractor a tad forward or reverse while shifting and it seems to go in easier if it gets into the jammed situation. Full stop before I try shifting, and I don't have a Bobcat.
If the cotter pins were broken, could there be a possibility that linkage may be jammed or bent?


----------



## jamesrodneybookout (Oct 25, 2019)

cottor pins were broke thanks


----------

